# Knitting Pattern Razzleberry Sparkle Hat with Lacy Panels for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it. 
Have a great weekend!
Elena


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pattern. Thank you so much for sharing it with us. Bet my daughter will love this one too..


----------



## koolgreatgranny (Aug 12, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it.
> Have a great weekend!
> Elena


  That is really pretty. I have the same yarn in aqua and black. Guess what I'll be making?? Thanks for the picture and the pattern.
Linda


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like it! Happy knitting!


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks so much, this is just wonderful for my needs!

Mari


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely, thank you for sharing.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Can't wait to knit it.

Thanks for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, that is a really pretty hat!


----------



## sandy3120 (May 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for the very pretty hat pattern! I cannot wait to get started. It is so generous of you to share your lovely designs.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have made several of your hats and love them. Will be trying this one soon.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful pattern , thank you for sharing !!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ooooooooo! Yahoo! A beautifully simple, elegant, feminine design! Love this hat! Thank you sooooooooo much! Big hug


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for this darling pattern. I love your instructions...so easy to follow!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Im going to Hobby Lobby today and will look for yarn.


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing this pattern. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! Beautiful!!!

First I will do the red pine tree hat and then this one.


----------



## ladysjaan (Dec 3, 2013)

thank you


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Very cute. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks so much for this gorgous pattern. I have a question for you" when you m1 are you knitting in the front and back of the stitch to do this or another m1? thanks so much"


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it.
> Have a great weekend!
> Elena


I like. Thanks bunches. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely hat. I have a friend who is currently going for chemo treatments and has lost her hair. She is going to love this. Thank you!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely hat, thanks


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it.
> Have a great weekend!
> Elena


Elena you have become a terrible influence on me! I no longer want to knit anything except your hats!! I love them! <3


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It's lovely.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing - it will be perfect for my grey sparkle yarn


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello I want to make this with 2 straight needles. There isn't a problem with that is there? I have a question tho....what it SKP? I have this yarn and want to get started on this beautiful pattern.
Thank you so much. Nan :* )


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you again Elena for sharing another beautiful hat pattern with us !


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful hat! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have some black with a metallic thread running through that has been waiting for this! The pattern will likely not show as well but I like the look of the fit! Thank you again.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

It's very pretty.
Thank-you very much for sharing.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like Chain of Hearts stitch pattern.
Beautiful yarn!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice one :lol: :lol:


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. It is lovely and have copied it.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the hat pattern. I have printed it out for my granddaughter's folder. She is in college in Washington State and enjoys seeing the collection each time she comes hom.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it.
> Have a great weekend!
> Elena


Just saw your download and looked at the stitches. Yes, it is basically the Chain of Hearts stitch pattern. I just knitted 3 12" sqs using that stitch and thought it looked familiar!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

It's adorable but I love the one on your Avatar even more!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I'll make it for my aunt. She's 102 and loves hats.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

redwingsfan said:


> Hello I want to make this with 2 straight needles. There isn't a problem with that is there? I have a question tho....what it SKP? I have this yarn and want to get started on this beautiful pattern.
> Thank you so much. Nan :* )


She tells you how to do the "SKP" at the end of the pattern.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful hat! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, duh. Thank you so much. I was looking for it at the beginning of pattern. Silly me, I guess. :* )


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

It is a beautiful hat and I will be knitting it soon. Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

redwingsfan said:


> Well, duh. Thank you so much. I was looking for it at the beginning of pattern. Silly me, I guess. :* )


Now ya know!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

A delightful pattern for that yarn. The design and the sparkle go perfect together. Thank You!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, love the hat and can't wait to make one, but I'll have to wait for next months SS check, broke already :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Sure enough. Now just need to print it out and get busy. Thanks a lot. Nan


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> thanks so much for this gorgous pattern. I have a question for you" when you m1 are you knitting in the front and back of the stitch to do this or another m1? thanks so much"


Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody! Have fun with the pattern! 

Cbjlinda, here is the link on how to do M1:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> She tells you how to do the "SKP" at the end of the pattern.


Itzzbarb, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

redwingsfan said:


> Hello I want to make this with 2 straight needles. There isn't a problem with that is there? I have a question tho....what it SKP? I have this yarn and want to get started on this beautiful pattern.
> Thank you so much. Nan :* )


Nan, there is absolutely no problem with making it on two needles. Just add 2 edge sts for the seam and in all the wrong side rows knit the knit sts and purl the purl sts.  Also, purl all the yarn over sts in the wrong side rows.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

What a beautiful hat, Elena!
I love the easy to understand instructions.
Where can I see your patterns?
I really want to see them and learn from you to be a better 
knitter.
Thank you.
Grant


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern!! Thank you for sharing this one with us!! I hope to make some chemo hats this year and this would be perfect for Spring and summer!!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful hat patterns! I love them all!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it.
> Have a great weekend!
> Elena


I just love all of your hat patterns..Thank you so much for sharing them with us..


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it - beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Grant said:


> What a beautiful hat, Elena!
> I love the easy to understand instructions.
> Where can I see your patterns?
> I really want to see them and learn from you to be a better
> ...


Thank you, Grant! Here are the links to some of my free patterns that I posted on KP before:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227145-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-224828-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223887-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222205-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218417-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216728-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216154-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211993-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210299-1.html

Happy knitting!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH for sharing another beautiful hat design! I may even have some of that kind of yarn in my stash.  I love it!!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very much. Adorable hat.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you so much.. look forward to knitting it


----------



## Akua63 (Jan 1, 2014)

I AM BEGINNER, BUT WILL GIVE THIS A TRY SOOOO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Elena you have become a terrible influence on me! I no longer want to knit anything except your hats!! I love them! <3


You are not the only one!! Thanks for another great hat pattern. Would also make a pretty Chemo hat as suggested in earlier post.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern - very pretty & the yarn looks lovely.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for another lovely hat pattern. I am bookmarking this one also and hope I can soon find the perfect yarn.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Akua63 said:


> I AM BEGINNER, BUT WILL GIVE THIS A TRY SOOOO BEAUTIFUL


Akua63, Elena's hat designs are the perfect patterns for beginners to start with. They are easy to follow, easy to knit & the outcome is beautiful. I am an experienced knitter & look forward to every pattern she designs & am always delighted with them.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Akua63, Elena's hat designs are the perfect patterns for beginners to start with. They are easy to follow, easy to knit & the outcome is beautiful. I am an experienced knitter & look forward to every pattern she designs & am always delighted with them.


Totally AGREE!!!! Her patterns are what you see IS what you get! Love, love, love her patterns..  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for the video link, found out I've been doing it wrong!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks so much for the link Linda


Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody! Have fun with the pattern!
> 
> Cbjlinda, here is the link on how to do M1:


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful Hat ! Thanks very much for the pattern. Saved it with NO problem.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns Yelena, love your hat patterns. 
I have an adult daughter, 2 daughter-in-laws and 6 girl granddaughters all with large heads. Now after Christmas, hat from your free patterns adorn all these heads


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful hat and thank you so much for the pattern!!!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Love it! Thnx for the pics.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it.
> Have a great weekend!
> Elena


Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another potential project for hat lovers.  This hat is made in the round in a very pretty and simple lacy stitch. I hope you like it.
> Have a great weekend!
> Elena


Oh my goodness Elena, I just looked at your hats on Ravelry!!!! I don't know which one to make first. My only problem is I don't know how to use double points. I'll see if I can figure out how as I am a semi-beginner, not knowing how to do anything complicated yet.

Thanks for the beautiful patterns. I was looking for a nice pattern to knit while I am in the hospital for a short stay, now if I can just decide which one.

Carol


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Oh my goodness Elena, I just looked at your hats on Ravelry!!!! I don't know which one to make first. My only problem is I don't know how to use double points. I'll see if I can figure out how as I am a semi-beginner, not knowing how to do anything complicated yet.
> 
> Thanks for the beautiful patterns. I was looking for a nice pattern to knit while I am in the hospital for a short stay, now if I can just decide which one.
> 
> Carol


Thank you so much, Carol! There are many videos on youtube for using double-pointed needles or magic loop method instead of double-pointed needles. You should try them both to see which one you like best.  I wish you a very quick recovery!


----------



## LucyLuLovU (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks so much for the beautiful lacy panels hat pattern. I was looking for an special hat for my mother in law who is turning 88 years old this coming February. I need easy patterns and this one looks easy. God bless this site and people like you.


----------

